# December Photo Contest



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Love this theme!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

What a lovely way to honor Capt Jack.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Ruby and me.

In March of 2015, after Ruby's devastating diagnosis, we spent 24 hours doing all the things she enjoyed most. This photo was taken on her last day, during our last walk together, on the off-leash trails she loved so much. It was a beautiful sunny day, and Ruby was able to run and jump with the joy of being alive. Towards the end of the walk she was tired, and we sat in the snow together, under a tree, to say goodbye. My 13-year-old daughter took this photo on my DSLR with a long telephoto lens.

It's my last-ever photo of Ruby. An hour later, we sent her gently on her way and my heart broke into a million pieces.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

ceegee said:


> Ruby and me.
> 
> In March of 2015, after Ruby's devastating diagnosis, we spent 24 hours doing all the things she enjoyed most. This photo was taken on her last day, during our last walk together, on the off-leash trails she loved so much. It was a beautiful sunny day, and Ruby was able to run and jump with the joy of being alive. Towards the end of the walk she was tired, and we sat in the snow together, under a tree, to say goodbye. My 13-year-old daughter took this photo on my DSLR with a long telephoto lens.
> 
> It's my last-ever photo of Ruby. An hour later, we sent her gently on her way and my heart broke into a million pieces.


I have a lump in my throat again!, that is a beautiful photo.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

ceegee said:


> Ruby and me.
> 
> In March of 2015, after Ruby's devastating diagnosis, we spent 24 hours doing all the things she enjoyed most. This photo was taken on her last day, during our last walk together, on the off-leash trails she loved so much. It was a beautiful sunny day, and Ruby was able to run and jump with the joy of being alive. Towards the end of the walk she was tired, and we sat in the snow together, under a tree, to say goodbye. My 13-year-old daughter took this photo on my DSLR with a long telephoto lens.
> 
> It's my last-ever photo of Ruby. An hour later, we sent her gently on her way and my heart broke into a million pieces.




I had to grab a kleenex....such love and that picture is perfect!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Ceegee - what a wonderful photo, deeply moving...
While I'm guessing that the idea is Goldens with their human family, here is puppy Tally with her mom Sofie - so Golden family.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Ceegee, I am writing this with tears streaming. An amazing photo. The love you shared with your Ruby burns eternally bright in that moment in time and always.


----------



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

David (golden) and JP (golden/lab cross) best friends.


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

Tears in my eyes too; that's a beautiful picture and tribute to Ruby!

I'm not sure which of these two I'd like to enter, so for now, I'm just posting at random.

First up, in a similar somber vein as ceegee's post, here's my last photo of me and Fenris together. We didn't know he was going to die, but I set my camera up and used the self-timer to get this photo. It's at the dog park he loved so well.


The second comes with a quiz that people who have had a golden puppy around will get 100% right. Is the puppy:


a) Helpfully delivering the child's birthday card, like any good retriever should.

or

b) picking up the card to run away with it.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke is the glue that has helped "blend" my blended family. He has become central to our family and helped us find a way to bond together; not just as step-parent and step-kid. This was 4 years ago when he was a puppy 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coop9422 (Sep 21, 2016)

Not enough posts to qualify, but for the heck of it here's Kody a couple of weeks ago (9 weeks old):


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

ceegee said:


> Ruby and me.
> 
> In March of 2015, after Ruby's devastating diagnosis, we spent 24 hours doing all the things she enjoyed most. This photo was taken on her last day, during our last walk together, on the off-leash trails she loved so much. It was a beautiful sunny day, and Ruby was able to run and jump with the joy of being alive. Towards the end of the walk she was tired, and we sat in the snow together, under a tree, to say goodbye. My 13-year-old daughter took this photo on my DSLR with a long telephoto lens.
> 
> It's my last-ever photo of Ruby. An hour later, we sent her gently on her way and my heart broke into a million pieces.


 Beautiful & tears!


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Dory with her two favorite humans!


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

jennretz said:


> Duke is the glue that has helped "blend" my blended family. He has become central to our family and helped us find a way to bond together; not just as step-parent and step-kid. This was 4 years ago when he was a puppy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

First pic is a little blurry, but this was taken while camping and sitting around the campfire.









Here's Penny desperately trying to win Abby's blessing to be part of our family.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Wolfeye said:


> Tears in my eyes too; that's a beautiful picture and tribute to Ruby!
> 
> I'm not sure which of these two I'd like to enter, so for now, I'm just posting at random.
> 
> ...


great pics, I will use the first one unless I hear from you about using the 2nd pic instead.


----------



## smp (Apr 27, 2016)

ceegee said:


> Ruby and me.
> 
> In March of 2015, after Ruby's devastating diagnosis, we spent 24 hours doing all the things she enjoyed most. This photo was taken on her last day, during our last walk together, on the off-leash trails she loved so much. It was a beautiful sunny day, and Ruby was able to run and jump with the joy of being alive. Towards the end of the walk she was tired, and we sat in the snow together, under a tree, to say goodbye. My 13-year-old daughter took this photo on my DSLR with a long telephoto lens.
> 
> It's my last-ever photo of Ruby. An hour later, we sent her gently on her way and my heart broke into a million pieces.


Oh ceegee, that photo of Ruby is the most perfect and moving photo of a Golden. I may submit a photo for fun, but I know where my vote is going. Thank you so much for sharing and for making me have to take a time out at work  Saying a little prayer to my bridge girl Maggie to go find Ruby for a walk in the woods today.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

They are all beautiful pics, love, love Ruby's pic....had a lump in my throat too!!!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I am also going the furry-family route. 

Proud papa, Tito, with Shala after she earned her first hunt title.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ivyacres said:


> Our November winner was* Capt Jack*. Jim was a family man who loved his goldens. In Jim's honor the mod team has chosen this theme * Goldens and their Family*.
> *
> *As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all!
> 
> Entries will be accepted until Tuesday, December 20th, one entry per membership.


I sure hope we get lots of pics of 'GOLDENS AND THEIR FAMILY'.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great entries so far, looking forward to seeing a lot more.


----------



## Sandy22 (Mar 12, 2016)

ceegee said:


> Ruby and me.
> 
> In March of 2015, after Ruby's devastating diagnosis, we spent 24 hours doing all the things she enjoyed most. This photo was taken on her last day, during our last walk together, on the off-leash trails she loved so much. It was a beautiful sunny day, and Ruby was able to run and jump with the joy of being alive. Towards the end of the walk she was tired, and we sat in the snow together, under a tree, to say goodbye. My 13-year-old daughter took this photo on my DSLR with a long telephoto lens.
> 
> It's my last-ever photo of Ruby. An hour later, we sent her gently on her way and my heart broke into a million pieces.


Having a bit of trouble typing through the tears. What a moving story and a beautiful photo. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The weekend is almost here, a great time for 'golden family' pics.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Penny and her "sister", Ginger, who passed away a year ago. Penny always had to keep sneaking up on her, since Ginger moved away whenever Penny laid down next to her. Here's the end result of Penny's determination.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

bumping up


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'll do a throw back picture.... 

This somewhat shows the middle of the start of why I'm into dogs and love this breed. Every day my oldest sister would come home from work and sit down on the floor to play with the dogs and gossip with us younger girls... if we weren't going to dog classes (might add, oldest sister DRAGGED me to dog training classes with her).


----------



## HLT924 (Jul 16, 2016)

Lucy and Mac. <3


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, keep them coming.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

Here is Storm and her favorite person in the whole world, my son.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

There are so many wonderful photos this month. Thank you all! This is not an entry but rather something to give you a laugh. A few weeks ago DH was at a local pet store and discovered what he believed to be the perfect present for Bailey...a stuffed tree full of stuffed squeaky squirrels. Bailey has a love/hate relationship with the squirrels which frequent our back yard. HE wants to play and CANNOT understand why the squirrels run away so the "squirrel tree" was a perfect toy for Bailey. Except that there are a lot of squirrels in that darn tree and Bailey hauls it everywhere with him. I am forever picking up stuffed squeaky squirrels which fall out of the tree holes all over the house. This morning I found one in the shower and another under DH's pillow. Here's Bailey with his "best friends" who happen to live in the squirrel tree.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

G-bear said:


> There are so many wonderful photos this month. Thank you all! This is not an entry but rather something to give you a laugh. A few weeks ago DH was at a local pet store and discovered what he believed to be the perfect present for Bailey...a stuffed tree full of stuffed squeaky squirrels. Bailey has a love/hate relationship with the squirrels which frequent our back yard. HE wants to play and CANNOT understand why the squirrels run away so the "squirrel tree" was a perfect toy for Bailey. Except that there are a lot of squirrels in that darn tree and Bailey hauls it everywhere with him. I am forever picking up stuffed squeaky squirrels which fall out of the tree holes all over the house. This morning I found one in the shower and another under DH's pillow. Here's Bailey with his "best friends" who happen to live in the squirrel tree.


What a great present, and I love all of Bailey's secret hiding places!.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm going with an oldie but goodie. This was 27 years ago with our family's first golden "Bones". I was pregnant with my 3rd son (in the picture) Steven when we got her and they were inseparable. Here Steven is taking a nap with/on Bones


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

My grandson, Xander, the strongest little survivor I have ever known. Arrived into this world way too early, spent his first four months in hospital, enduring multiple surgeries, and finally well enough to go home. This picture is monumental, he developed a fear of dogs at age 4 but Miss Kaya wormed her way into his heart and her leash into his hand. He is now 8 years old, and this is their first walk.
,


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

there's plenty of time to send in a photo of you 'goldens and their family'. Entries will be accepted until Tuesday, December 20th, one entry per membership.


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

My son Daniel and Pippin: This picture is one of my favorites. Pippin was learning to fetch here or training Daniel to retrieve, I'm not sure which. Pippin is a big boy now at 11 months, but there is a big love, too. I look at that little collar and am amazed that it ever fit him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Capt. Jack*

Capt. Jack was a wonderful person and this is a wonderful tribute to him.

Here is a picture of me and my special girl, Smooch, about 6 months before she went to the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

This is Grace and her "human sister."


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Loving all these great entries of everyone's Goldens and their families.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

so many great pics, I'm enjoying every one.


----------



## bearlolzxz (Sep 19, 2016)

2 mos and 5 years (will be 5 on dec 11)


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

*From Rookie to Nikki*

Our rescue girl, Nikki, and welcome gifts from Danny & Jane Borgers and Rudy, Katie and Ollie. A happy day at our house!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Here's our entry for Dec, Honey with her family.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Enjoying the pictures of everyone's Goldens and their Family. 
Looking forward to seeing more. 



> Our November winner was Capt Jack. Jim was a family man who loved his goldens. In Jim's honor the mod team has chosen this theme Goldens and their Family.
> 
> As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all!
> 
> Entries will be accepted until Tuesday, December 20th, one entry per membership.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

One week remains to submit a picture of your Golden with their Family. 

Last day to enter is Tuesday, December 20th, don't miss out.


----------



## Guido (Sep 2, 2016)

Our family at the breeder's place when we were picking Lucy up as a puppy.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

What wonderful photos. There still time to enter, contest closes on Tuesday, Dec 20th.


----------



## LooneyTunez (Dec 13, 2016)

*Luna's first Christmas*

We had our first family photo together along with Luna's first Christmas with us. I was sooo excited when i found matching pet outfits with the family


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Wonderful, wonderful pics....keep them coming.....


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Look at all the great pics, please share yours too, by Tuesday Dec. 20th to be part of this month's contest.


----------



## NFexec (Jul 14, 2012)

*Greta being Greta*

The first one is self explanatory - a convertible, sunny day, and a cute blonde - - what more can a guy want? And the second is Greta needing her paws trimmed and posing as Kilroy! :smile2:


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Dec Contest closes on Tuesday the 20th. There's still time to get your pic in.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

My fur family










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

There's only a few days remaining to enter a picture in the December Photo Contest. 

*Tuesday-December 20th *is the last day, don't miss out!




> Our November winner was Capt Jack. Jim was a family man who loved his goldens. In Jim's honor the mod team has chosen this theme Goldens and their Family.
> 
> As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all!
> 
> Entries will be accepted until Tuesday, December 20th, one entry per membership.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

One more weekend to submit your picture.

Our November winner was* Capt Jack*. Jim was a family man who loved his goldens. In Jim's honor the mod team has chosen this theme * Goldens and their Family*.
* 
*As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all!

Entries will be accepted until Tuesday, December 20th, one entry per membership.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great entries so far, hope we see more pictures of your Goldens and their families before the entry* deadline on Tuesday, December 20th.*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

There's only 3 days remaining to submit a picture in the December Photo Contest. 

This month's theme is Goldens and their family.

The last day to enter is Tuesday, December 20th.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Just a couple more days to enter your photo for this month, last day is Tuesday, Dec 20.


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

This is from the day we adopted Fionn. The day we became a family


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

A precious moment between those two. All three girls are like sisters.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Two more days remain to submit a picture of your Goldens with their Family. 

*Last day to enter is tomorrow-Tuesday, December 20th!*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There's still time to submit those pics.
*Last day to enter is tomorrow-Tuesday, December 20th!*


----------



## Jim and Hank (Jun 29, 2011)

Hank with Rylan last Christmas! Rylan was trying to get Hank to get moving but Hank was just to content!


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Charliethree said:


> My grandson, Xander, the strongest little survivor I have ever known. Arrived into this world way too early, spent his first four months in hospital, enduring multiple surgeries, and finally well enough to go home. This picture is monumental, he developed a fear of dogs at age 4 but Miss Kaya wormed her way into his heart and her leash into his hand. He is now 8 years old, and this is their first walk.
> ,
> View attachment 695986
> 
> ...


This is amazing!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*TODAY* is the last day to submit a picture of your Golden with their family. 

Don't miss out!


----------

